# Slimline Moonphase: white v blue dial



## RPJ

I'm planning to buy a Slimline Moonphase but can't make up my mind on the white dial versus the blue. What do people think? Anybody have any comparison shots they can share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgrthat

If it were silver vs. blue, I think it would be an tougher question. Since I wear a lot of white dress shirts, I like having a dial that is non-white to provide some contrast. I think FC did a great job with the sunburst effect on the blue dial version, too. The only downside of a blue-dial moonphase watch is you lose the contrast of the moonphase indicator vs. the dial since the moonphase itself is navy blue.

I like some of the shots on this FC slimline review article --> link


----------



## RPJ

That's great advice. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lkorso

I think that the blue is close to becoming an iconic watch. Especially the smaller versions that they released, at 39mm, is absolutely stunning.


----------



## timeisnow

I really like the white dial, wanted to buy one, but scared the seize is too big at 42 mm for a dress watch, if it was in 40mm i would buy the one with the white dial for sure.


----------



## superultramega

Blue, 39mm! Gold! 

The 39 isn't offered in gold but is should be, 18k.


----------



## AlejandrOmega

Those are very pretty watches. I know nothing about the brand. 42mm would make me wary too.


----------



## Nokie

The blue dial is stunning in person.


----------



## diablogt

I think white is more versatile. Easy to go with any strap and clothes.


----------



## RPJ

Thanks for the thoughts, all. I guess I need to try them both on. I hadn't been wary of the size but you guys have me spooked into thinking 42 may be too big for a dress watch.


----------



## elconquistador

You can not go wrong with either. 
I have both and I will by a hair recommend the white dial if you only get one (which I don't recommend). I love blue dial watches, they are a minor obsession of mine, but in this case I think the blue is just a little too dark and looks black most of the time, with the fantastic sunburst being visible in fewer lighting situations than I would want. Still fantastic, but man, that white dial looks so classy. The white shows off the premium touches of the watch just a little more. The shape and sheen of the hands and the markers just look fantastic on both, but draw your eye just a little more on the white.


----------



## alx007

Blue. Hands down.


----------



## mitchjrj

timeisnow said:


> I really like the white dial, wanted to buy one, but scared the seize is too big at 42 mm for a dress watch, if it was in 40mm i would buy the one with the white dial for sure.


Size is relative. Need to try it and see. Just because it's bigger than 39/40mm doesn't have to mean it's not dressy or a dress watch. It's a beautiful timepiece.

As much as I love blue dials, with moonphases I always prefer white/silver so the moon window stands out better. Otherwise it just blends in.


----------



## dparadise1

I've got the white dial which I really like. It is simply elegant and the moonphase works well in contrast.


----------



## michael8238

I like blue better, more depth.


----------



## vdkhoa99

choose blue it's so beautiful


----------



## Tom1970

If you search elegance and formality chose the white. The contrast on every watch is very clear. The blue...hmmm...we know that today the fashion go to the deep blue dials and on other models also like IWC watches...but the white is the classic. Depend what you want, to be modern or classical.


----------



## Herbalizer

The white dial will wear larger


----------



## mwalle6

Blue dial looks like the night sky! It's Beautiful on a Moonphase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superultramega

I was all for blue based on internet articles and photos, but I saw the blue in person today and it didn't have the richness I expected. The blue (and the movement) was the reason I like this model so I'm less excited about the watch in general now...


----------



## GBS303

I own the white dial with rose gold case and I love it. I agree that the blue dial is neat, but for a more classic looking watch (which this is) I don't think you can go wrong with the white. The moonphase is also much clearer on the white dial and really steals the show. If money is no object certainly get both, but I think if I could only choose one it would be the white dial.


----------



## CdnCarat

Blue is so slick and elegant! Seeing this threat has definitely piqued my interest! Will start keeping my eye out on the forums...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador

As I mentioned before I have both, but have found I always put on the white dial. So according to Flippers Law you look for it in the sales corner soon. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

What's the strap size for this watch? 21 or 20mm?


----------



## mkawakami

I love this watch, but the thing that prevents me from pulling the trigger is the bad AR (or lack thereof). It seems that many Freddie C watches suffer from poor readability due to glare


----------



## elconquistador

DutchMongolian said:


> What's the strap size for this watch? 21 or 20mm?


21mm

It may not have terrific AR, but I never noticed significant glare, particularly on the white dial.


----------



## rockroyalty

If you're going for versatility white dial, if you're going for elegance and spend a lot of time looking at watches you can never go wrong with the blue


----------



## DutchMongolian

My blue dial arrived today from Joma, the date, moon and time all works, it is beautiful but when I put it on, the clasps from the strap is uncomfortable. Anyone else has this happen? Or I just have too small a wrist at 6.5"?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyjai92

rockroyalty said:


> If you're going for versatility white dial, if you're going for elegance and spend a lot of time looking at watches you can never go wrong with the blue


Agreed!


----------



## democrite

I just got a blue dial with the bracelet, the 42mm version, i have to say i do not find it that big, maybe because i'm used to wear "big ones", my daily wearer is a Pan Europ Chrono Hamilton, that said it's an amazing watch, really really beautiful


----------



## bank222

I think I'm going to go for the blue one. I like the white too though! Maybe I'll just have to buy both. 

No...No, I do not have a watch addiction...


----------

